# MOUNTAINBIKE in FREIBURG GEKLAUT



## aene (10. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Freiburger (und den Rest)!

mir wurde gestern in Freiburg (StÃ¼hlinger) mein geliebtes Mountainbike geklaut.
Bitte haltet also alle die Augen offen wenn ihr in der Stadt und im Wald unterwegs seid!
Leider blick ich nicht wie ich hier ein Foto reinbekomme.
Eine Beschreibung findet ihr hier:

*[FONT="]MOUNTAINBIKE GEKLAUT !!![/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [B][COLOR=red][FONT="]FINDERLOHN: 100â¬ !!![/FONT]*
*[FONT="]Am Di, 8.3.11, ca. 19h  in Freiburg (StÃ¼hlinger), GuntramstraÃe[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

    [B][COLOR=black][FONT="]HAIBIKE Race Star SL [/FONT]*(2009)

*[FONT="]Farbe: SCHWARZ (weiÃe Schrift âHAIBIKEâ)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

  [B][COLOR=black][FONT="]FULL SUSPENSION (Gabel: RockShox Reba, DÃ¤mpfer: Fox), SHIMANO XT Schaltung, MAVIC LaufrÃ¤der, Reifen: NOBBY NIC, Bremsen: MAGURA LOUISE, âTERRYâ-Sattel mit weiÃem Schmetterling[/FONT]*

*[FONT="]Hinweise bitte an: 0170 30 38 672 !!![/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [B][COLOR=red][FONT="]oder: [email protected][/FONT]*

Vielen Dank schonmal und GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (19. März 2011)

Hallo aene!

Das ist ja ganz mies und erschreckend - zumal ich auch in der Guntramstrasse wohne.
Wurde das Rad auf der Strasse geklaut, im Treppenhaujs oder Keller ?

Ein Bild wäre schon extrem hilfreich - Du solltest es unbedingt im Forum hochladen!
Denn ohne hat man keinekonkrete Vorstellung!

Und wenn möglich noch mehr kleine Besonderheiten nennen. Denn nur diese lassen Dein Rad erkennen.

Grüsse und viel Erfolg!!!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufelszyklop2 (1. April 2011)

Wenn du die Bilder nicht eingefügt kriegst, kannst du sie auch unter deinen Fotos abspeichern. Das ist echt Pech das dir son gutes Rad geklaut wird, mein Beileid!
Mir ist das zum Glück (bis jetzt) noch nicht passiert...


----------



## Pedal41 (18. April 2011)

diese Assis hier in Freiburg.......

werde an dich denken und die Augen offen halten 

Grüsse ,


----------



## DerWahnsinn (7. Juni 2011)

Lak Blank  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/911167#comment-750467


----------



## EagleCreek (11. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend grassiert ein Diebstahlvirus.
Hier in FR-Herdern wurde auch mein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen!!!

Finderlohn!

Wer das Bike sieht oder Ã¼ber den Verbleib bescheid weiÃ meldet sich bitte bei mir 0172/1565084 oder bei der Polizei FR.

Transition Blindside, Rot mit weiÃer Marzocchi 66 Gabel und weiÃen Spank LaufrÃ¤dern.

Finderlohn 500,00â¬!

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=8be534-1307764741.jpg&size=original


----------



## Pedal41 (11. Juni 2011)

Moin.....

geiles Bike , schade das ist echt ärgerlich. 

aber aus dem Keller gestohlen ?


----------



## EagleCreek (11. Juni 2011)

Ja aus dem Keller, hier wurde auch meinem Nachbaren sein Commencal Meta geklaut. Aufgebrochene Keller.


----------



## Riderman (22. Juli 2011)

Am Wochenende des  Freiburger - Tälercups  wurde ein abeschlossenes SCOTT SPARK geklaut, nähe Start / Ziel


----------

